# Border collie with Bobtail



## jondi (Jul 29, 2010)

We bought a Border collie pup which was born with a Bobtail, a couple of the litter had them and the Dad too. It got me wondering is this pure BC or maybe someone mentioned McNab Border collie or even Australian shepherd.
Anyone have a similar dog ?


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

jondi said:


> We bought a Border collie pup which was born with a Bobtail, a couple of the litter had them and the Dad too. It got me wondering is this pure BC or maybe someone mentioned McNab Border collie or even Australian shepherd.
> Anyone have a similar dog ?


Have you got a bigger picture? One with more of it's body in it?

Laura


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry I just took a look at your album on your profile. If possible a side on picture would be good - showing the dogs full profile including face for us all to see.

From the picture of him face on to the camera his nose seems a little big shorter and fatter (sorry I don't mean he's fat but can't think of another word!) than my Border does. Maybe it's because he's still very young and growing. Take a look at some of the early pics of Mac in my album and see what you think?

Ben has beautiful colourings - very cute!

Also forgot to say welcome to the forum! Sorry! 

Laura


----------



## jondi (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks for the welcome Lauz, cheers. Love your dog too


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

it is know for border collies to have bob tails as a recent litter check here out they had a pup born with a bob tail scroll down and look for Bob

Cories Border Collies - MxBLitterbabies


----------



## apryle (Jan 7, 2011)

So I did some research on the matter cause my purebreed BC has a short tail and she just had pups the father is a full tail BC. Well 2 were bobtail/short tail and one was no tail the other 3 were full tail. so i was like why?? well it is a throwback that is a dominate gene from the welsh collie or aka bobtail collie which is the breeding stock that helped create the border collie breed!!! from what i can find the welsh collie is now extinct. so if u breed a short tail to a full tail 1/2 or more will be w/ a bobtail!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I was going to say about Bob from Breac and Meg (Leoti beat me to it), both Breac and Meg have full tails. This was Breac's 1st litter, he's had another 3 litters, 1 was from my Skye, all the other pups have full tails.


----------



## jondi (Jul 29, 2010)

apryle said:


> So I did some research on the matter cause my purebreed BC has a short tail and she just had pups the father is a full tail BC. Well 2 were bobtail/short tail and one was no tail the other 3 were full tail. so i was like why?? well it is a throwback that is a dominate gene from the welsh collie or aka bobtail collie which is the breeding stock that helped create the border collie breed!!! from what i can find the welsh collie is now extinct. so if u breed a short tail to a full tail 1/2 or more will be w/ a bobtail!


thanks for the reply,very interesting, We are from Wales ourselves too, not that has anything to do with it.


----------

